# **AG-Guys.com DECEMBER Special + win 50% + Gold and Platinum Memberships**



## ag-guys (Dec 1, 2005)

Dear IronMagazine Members,

December is a time to enjoy the holidays.  In turn, we wish everyone a
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

December is an exciting moth as we are introducing our Gold and Platinum Memberships, which will be based on spending and feedback.

Please allow me to introduce the www.AG-Guys.com DECEMBER special:

http://www.ag-guys.com/store/content/specials.php

*************************************
*DECEMBER SPECIAL IS HERE!!! *
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Spend $150  - GET 1 FREE BOTTLE OF YOUR CHOICE 

Spend $200 - GET 2 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE 

Spend $300 - GET 3 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE 

Spend $400 - GET 5 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE 

Spend $500 - GET 7 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

Spend $1000 - GET 20 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE

_(NEW)Spend $1500 - GET 30 FREE BOTTLES OF YOUR CHOICE_



http://www.ag-guys.com/store/content/specials.php

*************************************

*Gold and Platinum Memberships*

**Gold:*
--rules--
-$2000 cumulative purchases PER MONTH
-2 months minimum
-only purchases with e-gold 

--benefits--
-specials discounts
-additional free products to orders


**Platinum:*
--rules--
-$5000 cumulative purchases PER MONTH
-1 month minimum
-only purchases with e-gold 

--benefits--
-specials discounts
-additional free products to orders
-product access to special products not being sold by us yet
-Monthly FREE products
-monthly access to special reports and gifts

**NOTE: PLEASE DO NOT EMAIL US IN REGARD TO THE PROGRAMS 
IF YOU ARE NOT PLANNING TO
JOIN THE PROGRAMS VIA THE MINIMUM GOLD MEMBERSHIP or PLATINUM
AS THIS WILL TAKE TIME AWAY FROM PROGRAM MEMBERS.

want to join? Email  us: ag-guys@hush.com


*************************************
DECEMBER LOTTERY:

http://www.ag-guys.com/store/content/specials.php

1st place: 1st place:  50% LIFETIME DISCOUNT!
2nd place:  $2000 of ANY products
3rd place:  10 bottles RCs of choice (not IGF-1)
4th Place:  50% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
5th Place:  40% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
6th Place: 30% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
7th Place: 25% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
8th Place: 15% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
9th Place: 10% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
10th Place: 5% OFF YOUR PURCHASE
11th Place (NEW): GET FREE SHIPPING on your order
12th Place (NEW): GET FREE EXPRESS UPGRADE


http://www.ag-guys.com/store/content/specials.php
*************************************

thank you,
AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------

